# dx code for:



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 22, 2009)

Xanthogranulomatous Pyelonephritis?

Any thoughts?


----------



## deedeefronius (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm only seeing *590.80 Pyelonephritis unspecified *and *592.9 Urinary calculus unspecified*.  Does the report state anything about sepsis?  If it does, you can code for that if you have the organism.


----------

